# Sunterra and resales



## bsilly (May 17, 2006)

If a current Club Sunterra member (ie, an owner at EVR) decides to purchase a resale week at the resort, would they have to pay another $2995 to convert the week to Sunoptions?  

Another question:  on previous posts, it was mentioned that Sunterra Corporate can convert a fixed/floating week into Sunoptions for $2995--how do you contact Sunterra Corporate?


----------



## Spence (May 17, 2006)

bsilly said:
			
		

> If a current Club Sunterra member (ie, an owner at EVR) decides to purchase a resale week at the resort, would they have to pay another $2995 to convert the week to Sunoptions?


Yes



> Another question:  on previous posts, it was mentioned that Sunterra Corporate can convert a fixed/floating week into Sunoptions for $2995--how do you contact Sunterra Corporate?


1-877 CLUB SUN


----------

